# Kona Coast Resort



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 16, 2009)

Do the 1 bedroom units here have in unit washer/dryers.  Also how much do they charge for the air conditioning.


----------



## Kenrabs (Mar 17, 2009)

We will be threre in July. What are the internet charges and is there a good place for wifi close by.


----------



## nazclk (Mar 17, 2009)

*KC*

I don't know about KC I  but we stayed at KC II in November and they had a stackable in the unit.


----------



## philemer (Mar 17, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> We will be threre in July. What are the internet charges and is there a good place for wifi close by.



The fees are high-about $70/week I think. I'm probably off by a few dollars.  I drove down the street (1/4 mile) to the Outrigger Keauhou Beach Resort & sat in their lobby and surfed away for free. Also, if you buy yourself a certain Starbucks GC you get 1 or 2 hours free per day.

All units have a washer & dryer.


----------



## kwilson (Mar 17, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> We will be threre in July. What are the internet charges and is there a good place for wifi close by.



google "free wifi kona"


----------



## perktd (Mar 19, 2009)

WIFI is provided at Kona Coast Resort through Wayport which has been acquired by AT&T.  You do not need to pay a $9.95 daily charge or $70 per week to connect to the internet unless you really want to do so.  An annual subscription is available on the AT&T network for $19.95 per month with a $20 early cancellation fee.  The most you need to pay for a weeks wireless is $39.95.  All you need to do is sign up for the annual plan($19.95) and cancel before the end of the first month($20).

It may pay you to keep the annual subscription in place if you do much traveling as AT&T(Wayport) is available at many other timeshares and hotels as well as almost all Starbucks and McDonalds and numerous other locations.  Their website allows you to check available locations in the places you expect to be visiting so you can see if the plan works for you.  Don


----------



## Konalolo (Mar 22, 2009)

*more on kona wi fi*

The suggestion about going to the outrigger with your notebook is a good one...... and I'd wager that up above KCR at the shopping center there is free wi-fi as well.  Having to pay for wifi at a 5star resort is so 1999!

There is free parking at the Outrigger, and it would be interesting to see how far towards Kahaluu beach the free wi-fi goes :hysterical: 

Also downtown Kailua Kona has other free wireless spots;  seems to be a growing trend.  My favorite local restaurant, U-Top-It (I should say for breakfast or lunch) has free wi fi, and a number of others do as well.  If you go to u-top-it check out the breakfast "club" which is a crepe with an omelette inside, basically...... delicious!


----------



## philemer (Mar 22, 2009)

perktd said:


> WIFI is provided at Kona Coast Resort through Wayport which has been acquired by AT&T.  You do not need to pay a $9.95 daily charge or $70 per week to connect to the internet unless you really want to do so.  An annual subscription is available on the AT&T network for $19.95 per month with a $20 early cancellation fee.  The most you need to pay for a weeks wireless is $39.95.  All you need to do is sign up for the annual plan($19.95) and cancel before the end of the first month($20).



$19.95 + $20.00 fee is still too much too pay for one week's service but it's better than $70.  Too many free places in Kona area to connect. If you travel a lot then the AT&T option might be a winner.


----------



## Idahodude (Mar 23, 2009)

Internet access - pretty well summed up in the above posts.

AC - costs about $8.50/day plus taxes, ends up being about $10/day.  Still, being from a dry area, I would not have done well without AC.


----------



## daventrina (Mar 23, 2009)

philemer said:


> $19.95 + $20.00 fee is still too much too pay for one week's service but it's better than $70.


You mean that it should be like free!!! like nearly every two bit dive in California...:ignore:


----------



## nazclk (Mar 24, 2009)

*Daventrina*

I notice you own two in California


----------



## Mimi (Mar 24, 2009)

Local calls (anywhere on the BI) are free at KCR. We use dial-up with no problem.


----------



## Mimi (Mar 24, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> We will be threre in July. What are the internet charges and is there a good place for wifi close by.



We will be at KCR June 27 to July 11th.


----------



## Kenrabs (Mar 24, 2009)

Mimi said:


> We will be at KCR June 27 to July 11th.



We arrive on the 10th-17th after a week on Kauai. Then we finish with a week on Oahu. This is our first Hawaii visit.


----------



## Mimi (Mar 29, 2009)

It may be your first visit...but probably not your last trip. Good for you that you have 3 weeks in paradise. It's a journey from the east coast, but we manage to return to Hawaii at least once a year. We were fortunate in 2009 to enjoy 4 weeks in the winter and we're looking forward to another 4 weeks this summer.


----------



## kwilson (May 27, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> We will be threre in July. What are the internet charges and is there a good place for wifi close by.



I am sending now from KCR bldg 26 2nd floor. The wifi is coming from the Kona Beach and Tennis Club about 200 yards down Alii Dr. Couldn't get it from inside the unit. Call a couple weeks ahead and ask for unit 25,26,or27 and you should be able to get it. any other questions and I will try to get the answer.


----------



## Kenrabs (May 27, 2009)

Do they rent beach chairs and unbrellas?


----------



## sammy (May 28, 2009)

*Favorite activities on Big Island?*

What are the best things to do for first timers to the Big Island?  

We will be staying at Kona Coast Resort.  Our teenagers have never been to any Hawaiian island and while DH and I did fly over to see the volcano 15 years ago, we have never stayed on the Big Island.  We like semi-active pursuits like kayaking and not so much of the tour-bus type things.  

Will KCR have lots of activities going on at the resort?


----------



## kwilson (May 30, 2009)

Kenrabs said:


> Do they rent beach chairs and unbrellas?



They have chairs, umbrellas, and coolers for rent. Prices are $5.50/day or $15.50/wk for each.


----------



## kwilson (May 30, 2009)

sammy said:


> What are the best things to do for first timers to the Big Island?
> 
> We will be staying at Kona Coast Resort.  Our teenagers have never been to any Hawaiian island and while DH and I did fly over to see the volcano 15 years ago, we have never stayed on the Big Island.  We like semi-active pursuits like kayaking and not so much of the tour-bus type things.
> 
> Will KCR have lots of activities going on at the resort?



Quote from their book.....

Hula lessons, lei-making, island legends, hula and water fitness classes, and coconut frond weaving are just a few of activities offered.


----------



## sammy (May 31, 2009)

kwilson said:


> Quote from their book.....
> 
> Hula lessons, lei-making, island legends, hula and water fitness classes, and coconut frond weaving are just a few of activities offered.



Sounds perfect, thanks!

Their 'book'?  Is that the schedule they give on arrival or something I can get?


----------



## kwilson (May 31, 2009)

sammy said:


> Sounds perfect, thanks!
> 
> Their 'book'?  Is that the schedule they give on arrival or something I can get?



No, it's the book of info you will find in the room.


----------



## sammy (Jun 1, 2009)

*KCR unit assignment?*

I tried calling ahead to the resort to get a specific room assignment, but no luck.  They say with exchanges they do not get the details to do any room confirmation till only a week before.  Is this always the case?  Should I keep trying?  

Our week starts in roughly 4 weeks.  Would it be possible to get a room assignment if I go by confirmation # rather than name?


----------



## kwilson (Jun 11, 2009)

I called about 2 weeks ahead and asked for a range of buildings,e.g."22 thru 26". Their response was as expected, " We can't promise anything but I will make a note of your request". When we got there they had given us the building we wanted.


----------



## calgal (Jun 11, 2009)

*KCR vs KCR II*

Could someone comment on if there is a substantive difference between the two resorts? Right now I have a request in II only for KCR II based on the gold pineapple or whatever it's called, but if KCR is equivalent I will add it (it has a silver pineapple thingy).


----------



## daventrina (Jun 12, 2009)

The phase I are up the hill, older and have a garage.
The phase II are lower have no garage and are newer.

http://kona-coast-resort.com/images/maxres/images/kona-coast-resort-1kcrmap3.jpg

We've stayed in phase ii twice and had a blast....


----------



## calgal (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks for the resort map. So, maybe buildings 2-12 are KCR and higher numbers are KCR II? I am just guessing here...


----------



## daventrina (Jun 13, 2009)

calgal said:


> Thanks for the resort map. So, maybe buildings 2-12 are KCR and higher numbers are KCR II? I am just guessing here...


Something like that...
They save the units by the water for owners, so if your trading in it is very unlikely that you'll get those units. Other than that, they do a fair job of getting you a unit that matches your needs (at least they have for us).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/664580577/in/set-72157600558590633/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/744259896/in/set-72157600338489547/

Have more photos of the resort if you're interested...


----------



## calgal (Jun 13, 2009)

*Thanks*

Great Big Island photos. I actually drove around the resort 3 years ago when staying up the road at Kona Hawaiian Resort. I couldn't differentiate between the II and original units, but the whole complex seemed like a well-maintained comfortable place to stay.


----------



## sammy (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks, daventrina, for the great photos!


----------



## daventrina (Jun 14, 2009)

sammy said:


> What are the best things to do for first timers to the Big Island?


Didn't see where anyone suggested Big Island Revealed yet...
Must have book for the BI.
http://www.wizardpub.com/bigisland/bigisland.html


----------



## daventrina (Jun 14, 2009)

nazclk said:


> I notice you own two in California


Timeshare purchase rule 1:
Buy where you will go for a very long time...
and Timeshare purchase rule 2:
If possible, buy where you can drive to in a reasonable time  (of fly if you are lucky).


----------

